# Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten



## RayZero (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ja mein altes Hobby, welches die letzten Jahre stark vernachlässigt wurde, wieder aufgenommen und möchte das ganze seriöser angehen und betreiben.
Früher in meinen "Teens" machte ich mir über Equipment nicht viel gedanken. Es gab halt da mal ne Angel zum Geburtstag usw...

Jetzt möchte ich, dass ihr mir dabei helft, meine Ruten+Rolle zu bewerten und mir zu erklären mit welcher ich am besten was angle. Es kann ja z.B. sein, dass die verwendete Rolle viel zu groß/klein für die Rute ist, oder das die Rute allgemein nicht mehr "up to date" ist, sofern das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt.

Ich persönlich angle so wie ich es von Papa und co. gelernt habe und meistens an Seen oder an Alt-Armen (langsam fließende Gewässer). Würde am liebsten meinen Schwerpunkt auf Raubfische setzen, da ich diese a) interessanter finde und b) ich gerne Fisch esse und ein Hecht halt besser schmeckt als ein Karpfen.

Nun zu meiner Ausrüstung - ich poste mal alles mit Bild + den Daten die ich dazu habe:

_*bei der Schnurkapazität gebe ich das maximale an, nicht dass, was drauf ist (weiss ich teilweise garnicht mehr)_

1) 

Rute: Balzer Magna Green Spin10' 3 teilig  - 3,00m - 10-30g
Rolle: Balzer Bonita 25 - 0.28/180m
Verwendung bis dato: Forellenrute (ist aber eigentlich ne Spinnrute?!)
Bild:







2) 

Rute: Octa-X Spinn X245 2 teilig - 2,45m - 15-50g
Rolle: DAM DL 440 Quick Finessa - 0.40/100m
Verwendung: Spinnrute (Wobbler, Gummifisch, Blinker)
Bild: 






3) 

Rute: DAM Ultra Strong TeleSpin - 2,70m - 10-30g
Rolle: DAM Quick Sel 130 - 0.30/100m (macht keinen so guten Eindruck mehr)
Verwendung: Köderfischrute (ist aber eigentlich ne Spinnrute?)
Bild: 






4) 

Rute: DAM Black Champion 80 2 teilig - 3,00m - 30-80g
Rolle: DAM Quick AT440 - 0.40/100m
Verwendung: Hechtrute mit toter Köderfisch Grund/Schwimmer
Bild: 






5) 

Rute: DAM Black Panther Tele 80 MX9 Carbon - 3,30m - 40-80g
Rolle: DAM Quick GLX 840 - 0.40/100m
Verwendung: Karpfen / Hecht auf Grund
Bild: 






6)

Rute: Sänger Spirit MP-1 Tele 80 - 3,00m - 30-80g
Rolle: Cormoran Corcast -BR 3PiF 3000 - 0.33/190m
Verwendung: Karpfen / Hecht auf Grund
Bild: 






so - das wäre es. Ich hoffe jemand nimmt sich die Zeit - wäre sehr dankbar. Wenn ich irgendwas ummontieren sollte oder etwas überhaupt nicht passt bitte sagen.

Für die Zukunft würde ich gerne die Drop-Shot-Montage ausprobieren oder auch die Texas-Rig-Montage - geht das mit einer der Ruten?


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Nach dem ersten Link habe ich abgebrochen *!*
*Nicht Jugendfreie Werbung !*


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was soll der Mist#q#q#q#q


----------



## RayZero (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

wie meint ihr das nicht jugendfreie Werbung?
moment ich nehme einen anderen hoster

edit: so geändert ...


----------



## mxchxhl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Spende das zeug ner jugendgruppe/angelverein...
Mfg


----------



## RayZero (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*



michahl schrieb:


> Spende das zeug ner jugendgruppe/angelverein...
> Mfg



du kannst es nicht lassen oder?


----------



## mxchxhl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Was? Dir nen tipp zu geben!?
Mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

@
michahl,
für heute der zweite, welcher es herablassend von dir gesteckt kriegt!

zum Thema:
Da hast du wirklich eine Ansammlung von "Schmuckstücken", wobei vor allem die Heckbremsrollen und die Teleruten wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß erscheinen.
Was aber überhaupt nicht heißen soll, dass man damit nicht mehr angeln könnte.
Ich kenne Leute die fangen mit sonem Kram besser, als viele Taklefetischisten mit ihrem high end Gedönse.
So ganz ahnungslos scheinst du auch nicht zu sein, als du dein Zeugs alles wohl richtig beschrieben hast und seinem möglichen Einsatzzweck zugeordnet hast!



> Würde am liebsten meinen Schwerpunkt auf Raubfisch(e) setzen, da ich diese a) interessanter finde und b) ich gerne Fisch esse und ein Hecht halt besser schmeckt als ein Karpfen.


Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass du eher Ansitzen präferierst, dann kannst du zumindest die Kombos 4,5 und 6 durchaus zum Köfiangeln auf Hecht, Zander und Aal benutzen.
Natürlich solltest du dir die Schnüre genau anschauen, b.z.w. Zugtest machen und im Zweifel wechseln.
Wenn die Rollen noch laufen, dürften ihnen etwas Öl und Fett wohl auch bekommen.
Aber bei den Heckbremsen Vorsicht beim Aufschrauben, da fallen gerne Teile von eben diesen Bremsen raus, die oft nicht mehr ein zu setzen sind.
So ist es mir zumindest schon passiert!
Die Spinnrute 2 wirst du auch so einsetzen können wie beschrieben, mit Ausnahme der Gummis, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die dafür taugt!

Als Dropshoot Rute würde ich mir doch eher etwas Spezialisiertes zulegen, bevor ich mich über zuwenig Köderkontrolle und Bisserkennung rumärgern würde!
Alternativ ist Rute 1, die welche ich mal zum Dropshooten versuchen würde, wenn es Geldmäßig wirklich nicht für ne Neuanschaffung reicht!

Jürgen


----------



## mxchxhl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Lieber taxidermist herablassend war er und keiner meiner posts, er hat nur vom tackle abgelesen und es hier niedergeschrieben.in seinem anderen thread schreibt er das er 20jahre erfahrung hat aber nachfragt ob 16€ rollen was taugen...und postet hier seine alten sachen.was hat das mit erfahrung zu tun? Und mit ner spende an nen jugendverein täte er was gutes und könnte sich dementsprechend passendes tackle zulegen was sicher eher geignet wäre für das was er vorhat. Hier vermittelt er eher den eindruck das er nur von anderen wissen will was er bei nem verkauf für seine sachen noch bekommt.und ja ich bin ein wenig angefressen wegen seiner beleidigungen im anderen thread wo ich ihm auch schon nichts böses wollte wo er aber auch schon anderen sauer aufgestoßen ist.und es nervt wenn threads erstellt werden ein te dann aber nicht weiter sinnvoll auf kommentare eingeht.
War alles meinerseits nicht böse gemeint.
Mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*



> War alles meinerseits nicht böse gemeint.


Na dann!

@michahl, ich will das nicht vertiefen, vielleicht liegst du ja richtig?
Allerdings finde ich, gerade hier im Junganglerbereich(auch wenn der "Jungangler" schon älter ist), sind Fragen, egal mit welchem Hintergrund, doch eher höflich und am besten auch verbindlich zu beantworten!
Und wenn ich dazu keine Lust habe, lass ich es eben!

allseits noch nen schönen Abend

Jürgen


----------



## mxchxhl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Damit hast du recht.er ist aber kein jungangler schreibt er ja selber, höflich kann er auch nicht.und ich meinte es durchaus ernst das er die sachen nem verein mit jugendgruppe spenden soll.das machen andere auch.um nichts anderes ging es mir.er wurde gleich wieder komisch und geht nicht sinnvoll auf posts andere ein.aber egal, ich will hier niemanden mustern und das solltest du auch nicht.ich habe alles zum thema geschrieben was es für much zu schreiben gab und habe meinen post nun auch mehr als genug gerechtfertigt.
Mfg


----------



## RayZero (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @
> michahl,
> für heute der zweite, welcher es herablassend von dir gesteckt kriegt!
> 
> ...



Super! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort 
Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor hier irgendwas zu verkaufen. Für mich tuts das "alte" Zeug, wollte nur wissen, ob es was zu optimieren gibt bzw. ob etwas komplett hinfällig ist.

Die Teleskop-Ruten sind aber meine neusten  wundert mich jetzt, dass die nicht mehr up-to-date sind |bigeyes


----------



## mxchxhl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Teleskop im allgemeinen ist nicht up to date! Du hast nicht so das gefühl beim fischen wie z.b.mit ner 1teiligen rute usw...du solltest dich ehrlich erstmal noch ein wenig mit dem angelstil den du vorhast befassen und im geschäft beraten lassen und testenmam besten mit jedem zusammen der ahnung hat.angeln muß nicht teuer sein, man muß sich aber damit befassen und auskennen!
Mfg


----------



## huawei71 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Ray Zero

Ich wäre als Jungangler Froh gewesen so ein Zeug zu haben.
Wie alt bist du denn?

Die Ruten und Rollen sind zum Teil garnicht sooo schlecht...Jeder wird dir aber wohl was anderes sagen!


----------



## wobbler68 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Hallo

Die Ruten haben dir vor einigen Jahren gute Dienste geleistet.
Warum sollten sie das jetzt nicht mehr tun.
Alles noch mal auf Beschädigungen untersuchen zb. Ringeinlagen,Ringe noch fest .Rollen säubern und wo nötig neu Ölen,Fetten.

Fürs Ansitzangeln ist es zweitrangig wie leicht oder schwer sie sind. Und zerlegen werden die Fische die Ruten auch nicht.



Zum Spinnen sind ja einige 2-3 teilige Ruten dabei ,wenn du damit zurecht kommst ,ist es doch in Ordnung.:q

Ich selbst fische, beim Ansitzangeln, fast nur mit Tele Ruten.:g
Die sind wohl auch nicht mehr up-to-date #c.Die jüngsten sind 4 Jahre ,die ältesten aus den 80 zigern.|bigeyes
Und die Fische stört es nicht.:vik:


----------



## RayZero (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*



huawei71 schrieb:


> Ray Zero
> 
> Ich wäre als Jungangler Froh gewesen so ein Zeug zu haben.
> Wie alt bist du denn?
> ...



Ich bin 25 - angle seit ich 5 bin aber habe es nie regelmäßig und seriös betrieben. ich weiss halt die basics bzw. das was man damals im Fischereiunterricht gelernt hat. Meinen Schein machte ich mit 14 Jahren.

Ich poste hier im Junganglerforum, weil ich mehr oder weniger ein Wiedereinsteiger bin und ich die Profi's nicht mit so "dummen" Fragen belästigen will. Der ein oder andere reagiert ja ziemlich sensibel ...



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Ruten haben dir vor einigen Jahren gute Dienste geleistet.
> Warum sollten sie das jetzt nicht mehr tun.
> ...



Also ich habe auch meine Fische mit den Teleskopruten gefangen - waren halt zu 90% Karpfen auf Frolic/Boilie (am Grund angeboten) bis zu 70cm. Was größeres habe ich in den 20 Jahren nie gefangen #q |supergri ...

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich die Rollen selber fette oder ob ich ein gutes Angebot im Angelcenter bekomme. Nachher funktionieren sie nicht mehr und dann habe ich den Salat  Bin Handwerklich nicht gerade gesegnet als Fachinformatiker.


----------



## thanatos (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Es wundert mich ,daß noch keiner geschrieben hat "ist alles 
Schrott,keine Penn,Schimano etc"
mein Tip geh damit angeln wenn die Rollen noch gut laufen
die Bremse noch gut reagiert ist doch alles in Butter,
es geht doch um Fische fangen und nicht darum kiek ma
wie uptodate ick bin.
Gruß Paul


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Sieht doch alles noch so aus als könne man es gut benutzen. Wenn du wieder einsteigen möchtest wirst du dir schon früh genug neue Rollen und anderes Gerät anschaffen. Trotzdem solltest du wie die anderen schon geraten haben dein Gerät, besonders die Rollen und Ringeinlagen, überprüfen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bestandsaufnahme: Ruten bewerten*

Sehe das auch so wie Rantanplan. Altes Zeug muss ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. 
Wenn du wirklich intensiver einsteigen willst kommt der Rest von ganz allein. Dann füllt sich dein Tacklelager sowieso wie aus Zauberhand.

Wenn ich meine alten Ruten manchmal so ansehe schüttel ich auch mit dem Kopf und denke eigentlich hast du damit genauso viele Fische gefangen wie jetzt auch. Wird vielen auch so gehen.
Zieh auf jedenfall mit dem alten (nicht schlechten) Zeug los und geh Fischen. Taxidermist hat es meiner Meinung nach weiter oben sehr gut beschrieben so würde ich es auch machen.

Gruss


----------

